# Socom Team + Geometrie



## soniccube (16. November 2008)

Hallo

ich wollte mal hier im Forum fragen ob jemand weiss was die Socoms mit den kürzeren Revox Dämpfern ( gleicher Hub ) für einen Steuerwinkel haben ? Ich habe bis anhin gerade mal 2 Bilder von solchen Bikes gefunden im Netz, aber keine Daten dazu.

Hätte die Möglichkeit eines zu kaufen und frage desshalb.


Danke Euch       Gruzz   D.


----------



## MS- RACING (16. November 2008)

wieso "SOCOM TEAM"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (16. November 2008)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> wieso "SOCOM TEAM"?



Ihr von MS Racing solltet aber wissen was das "Team" fährt!


----------



## MS- RACING (16. November 2008)

ja eben. deswegen wundert es mich ja. Ich mein stimmt schon, dass wir für einen Prototypen und für den Test der SOCOMs mit der angepassten Geometrie gekürzte Dämpfer hatten... aber gekürzte Dämpfer waren nicht das, was bei den wirklichen Team SOCOMs den Unterschied ausgemacht hat...


----------



## soniccube (16. November 2008)

Hallo

alles was mir von 2 Leuten gesagt wurde die so eines besitzen ist, das der Revox Dämpfer kürzer ist und der Lenkwinkel somit flacher wird und natürlich das Tretlager tiefer. Habe eines in Östereich ( http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/biete-91555-intense-socom-teamedition ) und eines in der Schweiz davon gesehen.
Wurde denn da die Geometrie insgesamt verändert ?

Gruss und danke       D.


----------



## MS- RACING (16. November 2008)

Ja, das Bike vom Link ist das Bike von einem unserer Mechaniker- ich weiß aber nicht wo Du ließt, dass es einen gekürzten Dämpfer hat... da steht, dass der von Stendec getunet wurde, heißt aber nicht dass er gekürzt wurde. Der Rahmen ist tatsächlich einer, dessen Geometrie für das Team optimiert wurde und ist sein Geld sicherlich wert... vor allem der Dämpfer ist der Wahnsinn (der Dave von Stendec- u.a. Teammechaniker von Intense CRC- weiß über Manitou Dämpfer besser Beschied als alle anderen Tuner...) das Bike ist tadellos von jemanden gepflegt, der seine Zeit sonst vor allem damit verbringt die Bikes vom Matti in Schuss zu halten... 

Der Rahmen in der Schweiz ist vermutlich einer aus dem Bestand vom Claudio. Dessen SOCOM war einer mit einer normalen Geometrie und gekürzten Dämpfer.


----------



## soniccube (17. November 2008)

Hallo

Danke Dir für die Antwort.
Ich hatte mich mal mit dem Verkäufer aus Wien darüber unterhalten wegen Verkauf etc.
Zufälligerweise habe ich aber dann von jemandem der beim Schweizer  Importeur arbeitet ein ähnliches Angebot bekommen. Dieser Rahmen habe aber anscheinend "nur" diesen gekürzten Dämpfer. Also wäre es wohl vermutlich ein standart Rahmen  (was mir lieber ist) ? Weisst Du denn um wieviel sich mit diesem Dämpfer der Lenkwinkel ca. ändert ( wohl so um 1Grad ) ? 

Nochmals Danke und Gruss         Dani


----------



## soniccube (14. Februar 2009)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Der Rahmen in der Schweiz ist vermutlich einer aus dem Bestand vom Claudio. Dessen SOCOM war einer mit einer normalen Geometrie und gekürzten Dämpfer.



Hallo, bin immer noch nicht schlau geworden wegen meinem Rahmen. Ist es denn so das 08er Rahmen mit dem sowieso schon flacheren Lenkwinkel zusätzlich nochmals durch kürzeren Dämpfer flacher gemacht wurden bei diesen Teambikes ? Oder sind das eher noch 07er Rahmen ? Oder anders gefragt, wie kann ich herausfinden ob ich einen 08er Rahmen oder älter habe ?

Gruss und danke für Inputs    Dani


----------



## haha (14. Februar 2009)

das einfachste merkmal der 08er serie sind die drei zuganschläge am unterrohr. das 07er hat nur 2.


----------



## soniccube (14. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> das einfachste merkmal der 08er serie sind die drei zuganschläge am unterrohr. das 07er hat nur 2.



OK, dann ist das ein 07er Rahmen den ich habe


----------



## haha (14. Februar 2009)

ich bin froh ein 07er zu haben. das 08er wäre mir zu flach, und jetzt gibts doch auch die neuen ausfaller vom jeff, dann kann man je nach einsatz was wendigeres oder laufruhigeres draus machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soniccube (14. Februar 2009)

Ja, das wäre ok.... ich habe aber diesen spezielen Dämpfer der den Lenkwinkel auch flacher macht .... plus ist er hinüber ...


----------

